# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 17



## krawutz (17 Juni 2019)




----------



## comatron (19 Juni 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


> [



Ein fester Griff zur rechten Zeit
schafft Freude und Zufriedenheit !


----------



## hirnknall (22 Juni 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Arbeiten, wo andere Urlaub machen, ein Traum


----------

